
Never Pay for Online Dating (2010) - luu
https://web.archive.org/web/20100422231649/http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/04/07/why-you-should-never-pay-for-online-dating/
======
dang
Discussed in 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1842557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1842557)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1277626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1277626)

and in 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2170998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2170998)

Perhaps nitpickingly, we changed the URL from
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190429100515/https://static.iz...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190429100515/https://static.izs.me/why-
you-should-never-pay-for-online-dating.html) to the archive.org page for the
original URL.

------
notadoc
I recall long ago OKCupid used to do a lot of in-depth data analysis like
this, why did that stop?

~~~
true_religion
They were bought by a dating paysite which took down all their content that
didn't fit the party line.

------
masonic
(2010), by the founder of OKCupid.

~~~
akmarinov
He does disclose that in the beginning

~~~
masonic
When I wrote that, (2010) hadn't been added to the title yet. That's standard
HN protocol for "old" stories.

